# Blue Mahoe#2 ...Fla to Ca to....Japan?



## Mike Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

[attachment=13447]

This is piece 2 of 3 from the Joe Rebuilds. This piece was purchased from me by a Japanese exchange student to send to her parents in Japan!!! She made a special request for a picture of me with the vase, a bio, and a blurb about the wood and where it came from.

Such fun! and I've got my shipping costs reimbursed (and then some) in such a short turn around time!  :irishjig:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow ! That piece Rocks ! Very well done ! 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2012)

Fantastic! One of those all too rare cases where everyone really wins! Well deserved, I might add.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice piece and cool story! You've gone global now!


----------



## rockb (Nov 13, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Nice piece and cool story! You've gone global now!


That's a great piece Mike.....ya done good........


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful turning. How much to ship it to Japan? Dimensions? Finish?


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Beautiful turning. How much to ship it to Japan? Dimensions? Finish?


I'm not doing the shipping, so, can't answer that one. Dimensions: 9" dia,
Finish: Lacquer topped with 2 coats Waterlox. Interior sealed with Waterlox.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 13, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful turning. How much to ship it to Japan? Dimensions? Finish?
> ...


Thanks. I recently shipped several game boxes of wood to Taiwan and the bill was 62.00 per game box.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 13, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> This is piece 2 of 3 from the Joe Rebuilds. This piece was purchased from me by a Japanese exchange student to send to her parents in Japan!!! She made a special request for a picture of me with the vase, a bio, and a blurb about the wood and where it came from.
> 
> Such fun! and I've got my shipping costs reimbursed (and then some) in such a short turn around time!  :irishjig:



:irishjig::irishjig:OOOOH ya, that peice is testimony to the wood and to your turning talent. What a treasure, awsome job


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 14, 2012)

It's fabulous -- congratulations


----------



## JMLEE (Nov 15, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful turning. How much to ship it to Japan? Dimensions? Finish?
> ...



Do you spray it or brush it - HVLP? I assume your not finishing on the lathe. The piece is gorgeous!


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 15, 2012)

that is a beautiful piece


----------

